
Show HN: Can You Beat the Machine? - howbo_bby
Let me start by saying from where did the idea of this project, because I find it is one of the most interesting things about a project.
The idea comes reading &quot;Thinking, Fast and Slow&quot;.<p>I created a simple game to give a simple demonstration of how we are often biased in making choices.<p>If you are interested you can go into that reading this paper
Choices, Values, and Frames: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;web.missouri.edu&#x2F;~segerti&#x2F;capstone&#x2F;choicesvalues.pdf
and this article: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Loss_aversion<p>The game consists of choosing between two different bets.<p>If you want to see here is the link:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;thundershotgames.github.io&#x2F;CYBTM&#x2F;<p>Let me know what you think, thank you !
======
brudgers
Clickable:
[https://thundershotgames.github.io/CYBTM/](https://thundershotgames.github.io/CYBTM/)

To submit a link using the |submit| page, put it in the |url| box and _leave
the_ |text| _box empty._ It is ok to add a comment after the link shows up on
the HN |new| page.

------
n17r4m
Interesting mechanics.

